
HP Is Once Again Breaking Printers with Third-Party Ink Cartridges [Updated] – E - gsfdgsdfg
https://www.extremetech.com/electronics/255957-hp-breaking-printers-killing-ink-cartridges
======
DrScump
(September 2017, since updated with, effectively, a retraction).

